# My first AJ



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to some superb captaining abilities, whackum put me on my first AJ. Great diving with you Bryan, Tim, and Matt. Loads of fun. Not a monster but I'll always remember my first. For more than one reason.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job and one of the reasons wouldn't be the ride he took you on would it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

An AJ of just about any size is a fun fish and that is a respectable AJ. Congrats on the first of many


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a monster jeff!!!! Dern fine eating! Pull the head and backbone and smoke it on the Egg, you'll probably get a couple lbs of smoked heaven!!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! good looking fish! 

Did you get the "numbers" and if so can you post them here?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I took a ride for sure, but had a "new gear" brain fart that almost killed me. Very thankful for my buddy at 100'. Lol on the numbers. Bryan is a stand up guy and a class act.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are tough to kill but a Cobia look out brother. I always tried to put their lights out by hitting them at the gill plate and lateral line. Boom boom out goes the lights. The motor room.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I was about an inch off. Made a big difference.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Great first AJ. Congrats.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats got my first one today as well


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations. Always fun shooting those AJs if you don't stone em


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Keep that up and I think we are going to need a bigger cooler! It was great you meet you Jeff. I hope to do it again soon.

The AJ was an awesome color when it came out the water. Lots of metallic blue.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish ya got there Susan!:thumbsup:


----------

